
Google’s Cerf Says “Privacy May Be An Anomaly”. Historically, He’s Right. - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/20/googles-cerf-says-privacy-may-be-an-anomaly-historically-hes-right/
======
gjmulhol
Every time I see a picture of Vint Cerf, all I can think of is the old guy
from Home Alone:
[http://www.eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2011614/300.bl...](http://www.eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2011614/300.blossom.tg.071411.jpg)

